# Cold steel gi tanto



## THEMIOutdoors (Jan 9, 2013)

Just recently I purchase the cold steel gi tanto from CTD cost of the knife was 25$ great knife for the price but it threw he'll this past winter I will soon write a more in-depth review of it once I do more testing


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

THEMIOutdoors said:


> Just recently I purchase the cold steel gi tanto from CTD cost of the knife was 25$ great knife for the price but it threw he'll this past winter I will soon write a more in-depth review of it once I do more testing


Nice. I need to get one.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice score.


----------

